# Which choke?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I shoot an SBE II. Was wondering which choke-or more importantly what construction choke do you guy like.. I need a long range choke and currently use an undertaker .685. I'm hunting with my bow but taking my shotgun for backup so "too close" isn't a concern


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Indian Creek


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

More or less depends on the shell, Benelli has a tight bore and usually works well with constrictions a fuzz tighter than other brands. Plenty of really good chokes out there: Sum Toy, Indian Creek, Pure Gold, Rob Roberts.. 

If it were me I would buy a Tru Glo SSX and some longbeard 6s.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I use the undertaker in my 11-87.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Pattern the one you have at the distance with a few different shells, that choke might be good enough.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm shooting through a Lohman 308 on my Nova with Longbeard 6's. Excellent combination.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'm shooting through a Lohman 308 on my Nova with Longbeard 6's. Excellent combination.



How long is the barrel on your Nova? I just won a 28" Nova at a banquet, was kicking around the idea of getting a turkey choke for it if I decide to keep the gun.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol,it doesn't matter what we like. What does your gun like??? I ordered a Kicks for one gun and they suggested the 685 because I shot #6 . Try borrowing / buying a few different chocked and pattern your gun.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

WillHunt4Food said:


> How long is the barrel on your Nova? I just won a 28" Nova at a banquet, was kicking around the idea of getting a turkey choke for it if I decide to keep the gun.


26"
1st year Nova with 3 1/2" chamber.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> 26"
> 1st year Nova with 3 1/2" chamber.



Care to share numbers from patterning?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

You can call Comp-N-Choke and talk to someone right over the phone. Tell them what gun if you plan on 2 3/4, 3, or 3 1/2 inch shells and they will get you what you need and tell you what shoots best out of it. I have a 26 inch NOVA. I called and they sent me a recommended choke and the owner told me just use regular Winchester 3.5 inch number 5 turkey loads. HE WAS RIGHT ON THE MONEY! At 70 yards I had 8 pellets in the 4 inch circle. (won't shoot that far but was just curious) At 40 yards it is devastating. Good luck to you! The NOVA is a great versatile gun.

Ganzer


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Care to share numbers from patterning?


Pictures of patterns at 25 and 40yds with pellet count are in a thread from last year titled "Winchester XR"
I can't access archived threads from my phone.

Accessed it via Google. 
307 @ 25yds
199 @ 40yds 
Pictures are there. 

Google Lohman 308 choke and you'll see the thread listed under Michigan Sportsman.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! Good info!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nova with the SSX. 296


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I went with the truglo SSX.on sale at cabelas 24.99$ I'll be rattling dental work loose at the range tomorrow with an array of loads 25-50-75yrds.. My money is on the Winchester longbeard 3 1/2" #5's


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> 75yrds.


:lol:


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Just checked: my numbers and patterns are Longbeard #6; 3"


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I knew someone would pick up on that..I love patterning at the edges of a load/choke capability..my waterfowl loads are patterned at 50yrds. Why? Not because I shoot birds that far but it really helps the differences in load/wad/shot/chokes very obvious.. Lol I cannot wait


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> I knew someone would pick up on that..I love patterning at the edges of a load/choke capability..my waterfowl loads are patterned at 50yrds. Why? Not because I shoot birds that far but it really helps the differences in load/wad/shot/chokes very obvious.. Lol I cannot wait


There is not a factory load and choke combo that will put a 100 pellets in a 10 ring at 75 yards, it takes special shot and reloading equipment to do that.. If your in it just to play around that is fine, but nobody has any business pulling the trigger at 75 yards on a turkey.. 

With all that being said, I did not see in the Cabelas description where they list it as a SSX, but the picture is one.. Just be aware as I saw it the other day at Gander, there are some SSX in that combo that are floating around that are a SSX but have gotten stamped with Gobble stopper Xtreme porting.. The porting in the true SSX is false porting with no angles and does not have any intention unlike the Gobble Stopper porting.. I received a 20 gauge choke like this a few years back and it paled in comparison to my true SSXs, just to much going on I assume.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm now I'm confused.. My choke has the angled porting as well as grooves that run the length of the choke...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

fowlpursuit said:


> Well I went with the truglo SSX.on sale at cabelas 24.99$ I'll be rattling dental work loose at the range tomorrow with an array of loads 25-50-75yrds.. My money is on the Winchester longbeard 3 1/2" #5's


I'd go right to Hevi #7's and the SSX if it were me.

I haven't tried an Indian Creek in the 12 but in the 20 the .562 is pretty dominating l:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> Hmm now I'm confused.. My choke has the angled porting as well as grooves that run the length of the choke...


The grooves are normal, they help to strip the wad. The porting on the SSX should be essentially just a circle.. The gobble stopper porting is angled and the pattern is different and I believe the Holes are bigger.. I would pull up a picture of both a gobble stopper xtreme and SSX and look at the porting and compare.. 

I am not saying your screwed or anything, it could work perfectly fine..


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd go right to Hevi #7's and the SSX if it were me.
> 
> I haven't tried an Indian Creek in the 12 but in the 20 the .562 is pretty dominating l:


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'm shooting through a Lohman 308 on my Nova with Longbeard 6's. Excellent combination.



Looks like it'll take some digging to get one of these tubes. Quick search on the Internet tells me they aren't readily available.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Looks like it'll take some digging to get one of these tubes. Quick search on the Internet tells me they aren't readily available.


Google search Turkey Hunting Forum; join a site or two and post a request of what you're looking for. The wider you cast your net the better your chances. Good luck!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Looks like it'll take some digging to get one of these tubes. Quick search on the Internet tells me they aren't readily available.


Discontinued along long time ago.. It will be difficult to find.. I did however scavenge a Mad Max 655 for Mossberg last year which is the same vintage choke when Lohman and Mad were both owned by Flambeau.. I would look to some other options rather than struggle to find a vintage choke, there are alot of chokes that will put up those numbers with the longbeard.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd agree with Dedgoose on that.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

The long beard shot taking off


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Have gotten great results with a jelly head out of my Benelli


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> The long beard shot taking off


Great picture..


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a Primos Jelly Head Beretta/Benelli 12GA .655 turkey choke that isn't even going to see use in my house. PM me if someone interested in having it shipped to your door for say... $15.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Discontinued along long time ago.. It will be difficult to find.. I did however scavenge a Mad Max 655 for Mossberg last year which is the same vintage choke when Lohman and Mad were both owned by Flambeau.. I would look to some other options rather than struggle to find a vintage choke, there are alot of chokes that will put up those numbers with the longbeard.



Thanks for the suggestion. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions. We have three turkey guns in our family, an 870, an 835 and a 1300. All of which run the same choke shell combo. Hastings choke and a Remington 4x6 Duplex shell. I believe the 870 and 1300 are using a .665. Not sure about the Mossburg. Unfortunately, we've had a tough time finding 4x6 shells the past few years. That along with adding a Nova to the gun cabinet recently has my interest sparked with chokes and Longbeard XR. Gonna have to pick up a box and give them a shot with the Hastings we already have and start thinking about looking for another go to round.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE=adam bomb;5474133]Have gotten great results with a jelly head out of my Benelli[/QUOTE]





Mr. Botek said:


> I have a Primos Jelly Head Beretta/Benelli 12GA .655 turkey choke that isn't even going to see use in my house.



Both of you using Longbeard XR?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I am, yes. 

The Longbeards patterned decently at 25yds last year through the Jelly Head, but there were more gaps in the pattern than with the Lohman.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions. We have three turkey guns in our family, an 870, an 835 and a 1300. All of which run the same choke shell combo. Hastings choke and a Remington 4x6 Duplex shell. I believe the 870 and 1300 are using a .665. Not sure about the Mossburg. Unfortunately, we've had a tough time finding 4x6 shells the past few years. That along with adding a Nova to the gun cabinet recently has my interest sparked with chokes and Longbeard XR. Gonna have to pick up a box and give them a shot with the Hastings we already have and start thinking about looking for another go to round.


I would shoot the choke you have first.. The longbeard shell is maybe the most forgiving shotshell to ever come out.. If your just looking for a good pattern 140-150 in a 10 inch at 40 it is pretty easy to attain, if your looking for phenomenal performance 200+ that is where buying different chokes is gonna help out.. 

I saw recently where a guy put one through a factory full at 40 and still had 100+ pellets in a 10 inch.. That is phenomenal.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks DED. I'll have to run a couple shells through the 1300 before buying a choke.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I find it ironic that my Benelli crio factory full (.684)has a tighter constricton than my undertaker turkey choke(.685).... still gotta take a caliper to my SSX. Having a hard time believing it's .643. It seemed to to tighten up the pattern like I'd expected with most loads. However the longbeard did respond in a positive manner 50yrds= dead bird


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> I find it ironic that my Benelli crio factory full (.684)has a tighter constricton than my undertaker turkey choke(.685).... still gotta take a caliper to my SSX. Having a hard time believing it's .643. It seemed to to tighten up the pattern like I'd expected with most loads. However the longbeard did respond in a positive manner 50yrds= dead bird


Not exactly sure how you would mic the SSX considering the raised wad stoppers.. Not sure if the .643 is to the straight rifling or the inset part.. Additionally the end of the choke is gonna mic more open as it is and that is part of the reason the porting is false porting.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well holy crap.. Noticed my tube was loose.. Tried to thread it out and after a struggle I got it removed only to notice a bulge just behind the threads!! So much that the barrels threads scraped off the marking on the choke.. Wth?!? Looks like it'll be returned


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

Firefighter said:


> Indian Creek


 X2 Yup


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I would shoot the choke you have first.. The longbeard shell is maybe the most forgiving shotshell to ever come out.. If your just looking for a good pattern 140-150 in a 10 inch at 40 it is pretty easy to attain, if your looking for phenomenal performance 200+ that is where buying different chokes is gonna help out..
> 
> 
> 
> I saw recently where a guy put one through a factory full at 40 and still had 100+ pellets in a 10 inch.. That is phenomenal.



I picked up two boxes of LB on Sunday afternoon. Went out and shot them this evening when I got home from work. Here is a quick rundown of the session and the results. 

Gun: Winchester 1300
Choke: Hastings .665 constriction (Don't know a model of the choke, as I didn't purchase it)
Shells: 3" Longbeard XR 5 shot and 3" Longbeard XR 6 shot 
Yardage: 40 yards
Weather: Mid 50's. Light wind. 

Here are the results from the 5 Shot (135 pellets in 10"):









Here are the results from the 6 Shot (215 pellets in 10"):









It might be hard to see where I drew the 10" circle with pencil.

I didn't shoot a 4x6 Duplex shell that I normally hunt with, probably should have to get a fair comparison. But overall, I would say I was happy with the results at that range. I feel like I could've gotten better numbers with the 5's. I believe I've found a viable replacement if I'm unable to get my hands on some 4x6's in the future, although they did seem to shoot a tad low at that range. 

Now I've gotta decide if I should put a Hastings on my new Nova...


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Also a stat I thought was worth noting. Assuming 222 pellets per ounce of 6 shot and 171 pellets per ounce of 5 shot (got these numbers off of a NWTF website), the 6's out performed the 5's by a pretty significant 10%.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is an up close of a wad I found about 25 yards down range. Shows a pretty good picture of the residue left from the resin in the shell.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

See  Both of those patterns will hunt that 6 pattern is right in there with the bulk of more expensive chokes with the 3 inch.. Shells are just that good.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Indian Creek, but I'm sure there are others that pattern just fine.

I have an SBE 2 as well, and went through the same thing last spring. I did not have the time or resources to pattern a ton of chokes, so I went online and read tons of forums and kept track of which choke had the best results out of the SBE2. The Indian Creek won, and I got it. It's a bit pricey, but it's very well made. I haven't compared it to any others in my SBE2, but I folded a big tom with it last spring, and my cousin and little brother also used my gun to kill their two toms as well, all at impressive distances.


----------



## Copper pickerel (Sep 12, 2014)

I know there's a lot to talk about choke tubes and shot size. My 12-year-old last year shot his turkey at 18 yards with his Rossi 410 with Winchester 3" shells and number 4 shot. There was 4 bb's in the turkeys head and three or four in its neck. We never patterned that shotgun because there is very limited ammunition options and no choke tube options for that shotgun. Still we should have pattern it just so we knew where his point of aim should have been.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Now I've gotta decide if I should put a Hastings on my new Nova...



Took the plunge and bought a Hastings .655 for my Nova. Gonna shoot it tomorrow or sometime this weekend. I'll report the numbers after I do.


----------



## TGsupermag21 (Aug 3, 2008)

I patterned the 3.5" #5 Longbeard XRs with the anaconda striker choke out of my 28" Xtrema 2. Insane patterns at 30 yds, with 38 pellets in the head/neck area at 50 yds. Shot my bird last year at 47yds and flipped him right on his back. I haven't found any reviews online for this choke but I'm sold from my experience


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Indian Creek.

I have an SBE2 as well. I got it two years ago, just before turkey season, and didn't have the time to pattern a bunch of turkey chokes (in fact, I'm not sure how people even test a bunch of chokes without having to buy a bunch of them). What I did was a lot of online forum searching for what people have found patterns well in their SBE2, and kept track of a tally of them, and the Indian Creek seemed to be the most popular in terms of best pattern and what people were happy with in their SBE2. I bought it, and it works great, taken 3 toms with that choke. Haven't patterned it myself yet though, but I wouldn't have any other turkey chokes to compare it to.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Took the plunge and bought a Hastings .655 for my Nova. Gonna shoot it tomorrow or sometime this weekend. I'll report the numbers after I do.



The numbers were pretty comparable between the 1300 and the Nova. Satisfied with it as an option.


----------

